# Nuggets stay unbeaten by pounding Pacers



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Carmelo Anthony got a little help from his teammates to lift Denver to its best start in 24 years. Anthony scored 25 points and Chauncey Billups added 24 as the Nuggets beat the Indiana Pacers 111-93 on Tuesday night to improve to 4-0. Nene had 16 points and 13 rebounds and reserve Arron Afflalo added points 15 for the Nuggets. "Everybody stepped up tonight," said Anthony, who was averaging a league-best 38 points coming into the game. He was just 6-for-17 from the field, but made up for it by making 11 of 14 free throws.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10186872/Nuggets-stay-unbeaten-by-pounding-Pacers


----------

